# [Reading Group] January 2015: Devices and Desires by KJ Parker



## Philip Overby (Jan 1, 2015)

Our January pick and the first of the New Year is going to be Devices and Desires by KJ Parker. If you are interested in following along, feel free to jump in at any time.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, I'm still reading the December pick and started in on this today. I like it so far, but I haven't even gotten past the first chapter. The writing style is pretty smooth and I like Valens as a character so far. I have no idea where this story is going, but as long as those things stay consistent I'm sure I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm continuing along here. Still haven't reached the end of a chapter. Guess this book has pretty long chapters. It's a little over 600 pages. I like the mechanical element added to the story and Valens trying (in vain) to explain it. I wondered why this book was in the Engineer Trilogy and I think know why now.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 19, 2015)

I like this one so far, but I'm going to have to put it on the backburner. If anyone is interested in carrying on the Reading Group in February, then feel free to do so. If it's a book I have, I'll jump in.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey Phil, I was gone for a bit and missed this. I've read Parker's _The Company_​, which I liked a lot.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm definitely going to keep reading it, but I've decided to just read independently for a while and get through my existing book pile. If someone wants to keep going with the Reading Group they can do so and if I see a book crop up I already have, I'll jump in. It seems like I buy a new book once every two weeks or something, so I need to just chill out and focus on what I already have. Right now I have several indie writers I want to pick up (loved Swensen's book by the way and finally finished it!) and have been meaning to get to for a while. Plus, I still have "hangers-on" like Red Country, Perdido Street Station, The Emperor's Blades, The Mirror Empire, and NOS4A2 which I really enjoyed, but got sidetracked reading other stuff.


----------

